# Tattoo removal anyone?



## Thessavout (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey friends. I’m here for a suggestion. I had tattooed my ex-partner’s name on my arms. I need to get it removed. My friend says there are various dermatology procedures available in Toronto to remove a tattoo. But will it be painful? What would be the estimate cost of such tattoo removal procedure? My tattoo is similar to this one.








Anyone here had any tattoo removal procedure? My skin is very sensitive. Will there be any side effects?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Find a new partner with the same name. It is less painful.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Tattoo Removal in Toronto | Precision Laser? Tattoo Removal


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

It is painful and it usually requires up to 10 sessions to completely get rid of all of the ink, it all depends on the colors in the tattoo. It is also still fairly expensive. 

You could see a good tattoo artist about covering it up as an alternative. My friend is a well known tattoo artist and she revises tattoos all the time.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> It is painful and it usually requires up to 10 sessions to completely get rid of all of the ink, it all depends on the colors in the tattoo. It is also still fairly expensive.
> 
> You could see a good tattoo artist about covering it up as an alternative. My friend is a well known tattoo artist and she revises tattoos all the time.


Good advice. I saw a reality TV show in which tattoo artists fix bad tats or tats of ex's names. Some of them can do wonders with the old tat.


----------



## PatriciaLee (May 21, 2016)

I have been undergoing tattoo removal on an off for the last 3 years. I had 11 treatments with a Q-switch laser and 2 with a Picosure laser. The cost has been nearing $3000.
The tattoos are still not gone. They do contain some of the hardest colors to remove though.
It it miserably painful.

If a cover up is an option, I would go thar route.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dandy (Sep 17, 2016)

Thessavout said:


> Hey friends. I’m here for a suggestion. I had tattooed my ex-partner’s name on my arms. I need to get it removed. My friend says there are various dermatology procedures available in Toronto to remove a tattoo. But will it be painful? What would be the estimate cost of such tattoo removal procedure? My tattoo is similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## nealstory (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, I agree that it is painful.


----------

